# Photoshop request



## teleofseven (Jan 13, 2013)

hey, i hope i can make a request here 

i'm using paintshop pro (cause it's the only thing i know how to use) but i can't get the results i want.

so i'm asking if someone could make a high quality and high resolution version of both of these:










basicly what these are missing, is the binding on the body and the pickguards are not 3ply. and they're just too rought overall.

thanks for anyone willing to do this

here are some high resolution resourses that you can use:
body with hardware:
-http://medias.audiofanzine.com/images/normal/ibanez-tc630-ivory-61385.jpg
-http://www.agileguitarforum.com/uploader/pfiles/5771/tc1.jpg
-http://medias.audiofanzine.com/images/normal/ibanez-tc630-ivory-61387.jpg

neck with headstock *NOTE: this is how i want the binding to look on the body*:
-http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8186/8376187337_47cec85bd8_k.jpg
-http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8043/8377262724_0ca4c11da5_k.jpg

you can take the bridge, tuners, knobs, pickups and such from this:
-http://rockshop.de/webbildergrossxxl/600/1097221_01.jpg

again. thanks alot, and please do ask if you have any questions.


----------



## teleofseven (Jan 19, 2013)

got what i wanted.

close lock remove delete nuke crush kill destroy swag...


----------

